# Dolly updates



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello friends! I haven’t had time to share some pictures of my girl lately so I thought I’d post a few from after bath time today.

She’s such a good girl (except when it comes to brushing her back end. She tried to take my hand off yesterday... but we’re working on it!) 

Anyway! Here’s my girl. She’s 15 months old now, hovers around 4-4 1/2 pounds and is just the cutest!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She looks a bit like Ullana (Alexa's girl)---love bug!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable and thanks for sharing her with us!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a little beauty. Thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

She is beautiful! Oh and one of my boys gives me a fit when I try to clip his nails, so I feel you your pain on the brushing issue lol. Maybe someone will have some tips that will save both of us!


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

thesummergirl said:


> She is beautiful! Oh and one of my boys gives me a fit when I try to clip his nails, so I feel you your pain on the brushing issue lol. Maybe someone will have some tips that will save both of us!


Yes maybe, because oh my goodness! She turns into Demon Dolly the second that brush gets near her back end. I’ve tried working slowly into it, switching brushes, positive reinforcement... nothing seems to help. She’s hated it ever since I got her so I assume she had an experience before me that made her very weary of others touching back there. It’s very worrisome though because it’s not a gentle warning nip... it’s a true bite with growling. The only time she’s ever so much as growled, much less bitten.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She's sure a beauty! My Madison turns into some kind of demon when I trim her nails. I always tell her I'm bigger than she is and this is going to happen, but she still flops around like a fish. I guess you can't reason with a Maltese! So, apparently, I have nothing constructive to offer, but she is beautiful!


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Madison's Mom said:


> She's sure a beauty! My Madison turns into some kind of demon when I trim her nails. I always tell her I'm bigger than she is and this is going to happen, but she still flops around like a fish. I guess you can't reason with a Maltese! So, apparently, I have nothing constructive to offer, but she is beautiful!


LOLOL!!! Madison and Dolly would be great friends then. Although it seems when I tell Dolly that I'm bigger than her she just bites harder hahaha.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Jordan she is adorable! They grow up so fast!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's so cute!


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

So cute!


----------

